# ESPN Gameday coming to SLC



## coyoteslayer

I heard that ESPN GameDay coming to Rice-Eccles Stadium this week! The Utes need to take care of business and beat TCU and then the Utes will jump up in the BSC polls


----------



## Huge29

It is official http://espn.go.com/college-football/gam ... o=5748114/
They even show them on the front page of college football too, pretty cool!


----------



## Chaser

#6 in the AP and Coaches polls. Hopefully they same will hold true for the BCS poll. I knew it would come to this! What a game next week! Bring on the hype, I think it can only help the Utes.


----------



## Chaser

Utes jump Alabama and go to #5 in the BCS? This storyline gets better and better! I can't wait for this game. Its gonna be a good one, regardless of who wins. Alas, GO UTES!!!!!!


----------



## Yonni

LOL, the bowl predictions @ESPN show Utah going to the Vegas bowl...


Going to be a great game this weekend!!


----------



## mikevanwilder

Yonni said:


> LOL, the bowl predictions @ESPN show Utah going to the Vegas bowl...
> 
> Going to be a great game this weekend!!


I guess they think they will get beat by TCU. But wouldn't it be awesome if all three teams could qualify for a BCS bowl game. Won't happen because of the TCU/Utah game but it would diffenently mess with the BCS system.


----------



## Riverrat77

Yonni said:


> LOL, the bowl predictions @ESPN show Utah going to the Vegas bowl...
> 
> Going to be a great game this weekend!!


Probably the most realistic situation on the internet right now. Can't believe the Utes are ranked #5 after that showing.... it was pretty sorry. Like I said before, if they just owned AF and TCU, I'll drink the Koolaid. Today... not impressed with our boys from Utah. Seems there was another year they got lucky twice.... OSU and TCU. They've gotten their two lucky games outta the way and still have TCU to play. They're going to need to do better than lucky on Saturday.... almost wish this wasn't on Gameday.... being embarrassed on national tv won't be pretty. :?

I wouldn't want to be CS after this game... I can already imagine the BYU fans giving the Ute fans mountains of grief about how great we supposedly were. :O•-:


----------



## jahan

Riverrat77 said:


> Yonni said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, the bowl predictions @ESPN show Utah going to the Vegas bowl...
> 
> Going to be a great game this weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the most realistic situation on the internet right now. Can't believe the Utes are ranked #5 after that showing.... it was pretty sorry. Like I said before, if they just owned AF and TCU, I'll drink the Koolaid. Today... not impressed with our boys from Utah. Seems there was another year they got lucky twice.... OSU and TCU. They've gotten their two lucky games outta the way and still have TCU to play. They're going to need to do better than lucky on Saturday.... almost wish this wasn't on Gameday.... being embarrassed on national tv won't be pretty. :?
> 
> I wouldn't want to be CS after this game... I can already imagine the BYU fans giving the Ute fans mountains of grief about how great we supposedly were. :O•-:
Click to expand...

Dude this "mediocre" Utes team would be number 2 in the PAC-10 this year no problem. Look at some stats for a few second and you will see Utah has always struggled with Air Force for some reason. I am pretty convinced that even if Utah wins you will still come up with some lame excuse to say how bad or lucky they are/were. :roll: I do agree Utah is going to have to bring their A game or TCU will win, TCU is very good, but so is Utah. I may have an opportunity to be at this game, I will know later this week. I am excited, but I will make sure to stay away from you when Utah beats TCU, I wouldn't want to ran over when you are charging the field. 8) :O•-: BTW, Oregon is a powerhouse this year. I think we see Oregon vs. Alabama in the NC. I think Auburn gets beat by Alabama and they jump everyone else.


----------



## HighNDry

I was surprised to see Utah struggle against the AF. Give credit to Utah for winning the turnover battle or that game had a different outcome. If you are looking at statistics, you will notice that TCU thumped AF 33-7 when they played. Utah was challenged for the first time this season by AF. This TCU team is the real deal and Utah will have to step it up. I don't think TCU will overlook the Utes the way Alabama did last season. They will come to play. These are the games you dream about. GO UTES!


----------



## coyoteslayer

I can't wait to hear the excuses from Riverrat after the game. TCU hasn't been tested this year either by any of the teams they have played. Riverrat can you name one? TCU pretty much as the same schedule as the UTES.This game will be awesome, The Utes have been preparing for this game and they have revenge on their minds. 

We will see just how good both teams really are when they play eachother. HighNdry comparing games TCU/AF and Utes/ AF means nothing because the Utes have always struggled against AF


----------



## Chaser

Riverrat77 said:


> I can already imagine the BYU fans giving the Ute fans mountains of grief about how great we supposedly were. :O•-:


Even if they lose, they're still better than BYU this season, so the BYU fans really don't have that much to pile on. Besides, what shame is there in losing to an opponent who is higher ranked? None. At least its not Utah State that beat them!


----------



## HighNDry

I think all the BYU fans are cheering for Utah. I mean we are going independent so no conference championships to worry about. Maybe a rivalry game here and there, but other than that. . . and for the record, I don't look at the stats like some people. I threw the AF game comparisions in there for the stat watchers. In my opinion a good coach (and TCU has a good one) will look at the AF game and see where and why the Utes struggle against them and then try to throw a few of those things inot their game plan. I think we have two over-ranked teams playing each other. Both teams haven't had that difficult of a schedule. I think the high ranking of both teams is pure cosmetics for the hype of television. Never the less, it is what it is and let the frothing at the mouth continue.

Oh, and if you're a Ute fan, try to leave BYU and their poor season and team out of the conversation right now. Let Utah stand on its own. Pointing out that the Y sucks to build yourself up is similar to how a self-conscious, low self-esteem bully makes himself look big.


----------



## Chaser

HighNDry said:


> Oh, and if you're a Ute fan, try to leave BYU and their poor season and team out of the conversation right now. Let Utah stand on its own. Pointing out that the Y sucks to build yourself up is similar to how a self-conscious, low self-esteem bully makes himself look big.


My point was that BYU has no room to talk about such things. That's it.


----------



## GaryFish

I'm excited for Game Day to come to RES. Its good for the utes, and for what should be the premier game in the country. I'm cheering for TCU, but not because I'm Cougar Blue. I think that of the three top 5 ranked non-BCS teams (TCU, BSU, and Utah), TCU is the ONLY one that has a legitimate shot to play in the BCS championship game. Being in a larger media market, and from Texas, they have more "street cred" in the national media than utah or BSU, and will get more love. For whatever reason, most nationally feel TCU has played a tougher schedule and is more deserving. I'd love to see any of the three get into the title game, but I think TCU is the only one that would be allowed in this year. So I want them to win. 

AND - here is my prediction of the media spin one way or the other -
IF TCU wins - Media will report "TCU beats a tough utah team on the road" AND "Utah shows they've been overrated all year and falls to first tough opponent." 

IF Utah wins - Media will report "Utah beats first quality opponent, but is it enough?"

Not fair at all. But its how it will go down. Watch and see.


----------



## jahan

HighNDry said:


> I was surprised to see Utah struggle against the AF. Give credit to Utah for winning the turnover battle or that game had a different outcome. If you are looking at statistics, you will notice that TCU thumped AF 33-7 when they played. Utah was challenged for the first time this season by AF. This TCU team is the real deal and Utah will have to step it up. I don't think TCU will overlook the Utes the way Alabama did last season. They will come to play. These are the games you dream about. GO UTES!


I know it isn't a huge difference, but Utah played Air Force on their home field, TCU played Air Force at home, that really does make a difference. TCU would love to beat the snot out of the Utes, two years ago the Utes ruined their dreams of going to a BCS game, they don't want it to happen again. Utah has a chip on their shoulder because most don't think they will win. Any way we look at it, this is going to be an awesome game.


----------



## Riverrat77

I think Air Force was their first quality opponent and moved the ball basically at will against the Utes D. TCU held AF to 7 points and basically shut down the option. Not a good indicator for the Utes. My buddy here at work was saying Vegas line is 6 for TCU right now.... I think it'll be more than that. He thinks it'll be along the lines of 30-3 for TCU. I give the Utes a little more credit. I think TCU will get their standard 30 + and Utah will wind up with 20 or so, but they will lose.

It will certainly be one hell of a game... and my Utah fan friends are probably pissed at me now because I've shown I have little faith in the Utes for this game. Oh well.... perhaps if I drink enough, it'll make them tolerable. :lol:


----------



## HighNDry

WEll, it's not a bad attitude to approach this game. Picking TCU and a win by them gives you the "see I told you so" card. If Utah wins you can act all giddy and say, "man I'm glad they proved me wrong." Either way, you keep the emotions in check and sleep better at night.

. . . and at Utah beers for pouring on the opposition.


----------



## mikevanwilder

The winner of this game, IMHO, will have the better shot at the NC game than BSU. Utah still has Notre Dame which I know isn't the best but it is still a quality opp. Then SDSU which is ranked pretty high, then BYU which is a tough rivalry game. 
TCU has the utah game then SDSU and finishs with a very weak New Mexico. But they have a Baylor and Oregon st on the resume. Utah doesn't have any quality wins yet. 
BSU does have a few good teams left but they are WAC teams so who knows how good they really are. 
Anyway it goes it is going to be a great saturday. This is why college football is so exciting though. 
Predictions: TCU 33 Utah 24


----------



## HighNDry

I think TCU will either manhandle the Utes--I mean jump on them like a crazed animal and chew the flesh down to the bone, or Utah will win on a controverial call and then wink at BYU before they trounce them!


----------



## Riverrat77

Mike is right.... if TCU wins this game, they'll absolutely destroy the rest of their opponents and if Oregon or Auburn slip up, should get a shot at the title. If Utah wins, they've still got a tough row to hoe to even finish undefeated. If they lose at all after beating TCU, both MWC teams will be out of BCS contention.


----------



## orvis1

So how come if the #5 team loses to the #3 bcs team they have to drop out of BCS contention? Bama is #6 in the bcs with a loss? I would think the utes would drop to #10 and have an outside shot still if it is close right? I hope they win but I think TCU is going to beat them. I also thought TCU was going to spank boise the other year in the BCS bowl and Boise made them look silly...


----------



## GaryFish

Simple. Losses for SEC teams are merely suggestions, aberrations, unexplained shadows that may not of actually happened. Losses for anyone else are proof they don't belong, the Hindenburg of Pigskin Hope, the end of the world as we know it.


----------



## Chaser

Its tough being a non-AQ. ANY kind of slip-up, and you lose all cred with the voters. It takes an unblemished season to go anywhere in the BCS as a non-AQ. Utah will fall to 15 or lower if they lose this game, and there just isn't enough time with quality opponents to climb back into contention. Alabama lost early on, and they started at 1. Utah started at 26 or something, and has had to claw their way to #5. If they lose, they'll just say they were overrated to begin with, which by-the-way, I feel was the case with Oklahoma, Ohio State, Michigan State, Mizzou, and all the others that have quickly climbed the polls and immediately fallen.


----------



## Riverrat77

Chaser, I agree with three of the four you have listed. Ohio state I think is deserving of being where they are. Bama as well. Oklahoma, Mizzou, and MSU all got blown out and deserve to be further down than they are. I think Utah is just as overrated at this point... they're barely a top 10 team at this point as far as I'm concerned.

Garyfish speaks the truth.... lots of wisdom coming from another realist.


----------



## proutdoors

Riverrat77 said:


> Garyfish speaks the truth.... lots of wisdom coming from another realist.


Another realist? I KNOW you aren't saying you are as well.......... :O•-: :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77

proutdoors said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Garyfish speaks the truth.... lots of wisdom coming from another realist.
> 
> 
> 
> Another realist? I KNOW you aren't saying you are as well.......... :O•-: :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Oh yeah...nothing but. My Ute fan friends are all up in arms because I'm saying TCU is going to win this weekend. Apparently having a wife who likes to shop (so I have a bunch of Utes gear now) and having season tickets mean that I have to complain pointlessly about how the utes are getting screwed out of a #1 ranking. :lol:

Oh yeah.... I forgot that if you're not from here and a die hard fan of the Utes or Cougs, your opinion on football doesn't count as reality to folks stuck here in the vortex of 1984. :roll: :lol:


----------



## jahan

Riverrat77 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Garyfish speaks the truth.... lots of wisdom coming from another realist.
> 
> 
> 
> Another realist? I KNOW you aren't saying you are as well.......... :O•-: :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah...nothing but. My Ute fan friends are all up in arms because I'm saying TCU is going to win this weekend. Apparently having a wife who likes to shop (so I have a bunch of Utes gear now) and having season tickets mean that I have to complain pointlessly about how the utes are getting screwed out of a #1 ranking. :lol:
> 
> Oh yeah.... I forgot that if you're not from here and a die hard fan of the Utes or Cougs, your opinion on football doesn't count as reality to folks stuck here in the vortex of 1984. :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

No the reason I have been giving you **** is because you aren't a realist. You get all dramatic and make unrealistic statements. I agree the Utes could lose to TCU, but it is the way you say it. You say things like they have no chance (not a realist), they are going to get blown out (possible, but more than likely not), and I could go on. I will be the first to admit, the Utes wouldn't go undefeated in the SEC, Big 10, or Big 12. Notice how I left out the PAC-10, I think there is only one team in the PAC-10 that is better than the Utes right now and that is the Ducks. Anyways, I am realistic and know that the Utes may very likely lose this weekend, TCU is excellent, but to say they have no chance is ridiculous, just like your boy Lincecum with his stupid "shiny" comment. :mrgreen:


----------



## HighNDry

Did anyone see the USC and Oregon game Saturday? USC held there own for a while. What I came away with from that game was how BIG and how FAST the USC team is. I know they are having a bad season and some predict they will for some time until the sanctions are removed, BUT, I don't think Utah could beat USC this year.

Another thought I had...what if the reason the Utes struggled with AF last week is because they were holding back on some of their offensive schemes and defenses so they didn't expose them to TCU? I started wondering about that last night. I have the feeling the playbook will be wide open for the Utes this saturday and we will see some wild things happen.


----------



## orvis1

Riverrat77 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Garyfish speaks the truth.... lots of wisdom coming from another realist.
> 
> 
> 
> Another realist? I KNOW you aren't saying you are as well.......... :O•-: :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah...nothing but. My Ute fan friends are all up in arms because I'm saying TCU is going to win this weekend. Apparently having a wife who likes to shop (so I have a bunch of Utes gear now) and having season tickets mean that I have to complain pointlessly about how the utes are getting screwed out of a #1 ranking. :lol:
> 
> Oh yeah.... I forgot that if you're not from here and a die hard fan of the Utes or Cougs, your opinion on football doesn't count as reality to folks stuck here in the vortex of 1984. :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

I think Ute fan bags on you because you have NEVER said the utes were a good team. Every time the win it is "they got lucky" or "they couldn't compete in a major conference" not wow they are a good team. This years Utes have not been tested and vegas liked the Utes by 6 last weekend and wow what happened? Vegas likes TCU by 6 this weekend so I bet we are in for a tight game. Remember how you were so in love with TCU last year when they got blown out by Boise State? I think I am pretty realistic, I say the Utes lose a close one at home next weekend then smack around ND like the little girls they are this year and take out their frustrations on BYU with a beat down. I would love to see them win and get a chance to rematch with Alabama again in a BCS game. I am just waiting to hear your next excuse if the Utes win the pac 12 how it was a "down year" or they got a "lucky call".


----------



## HighNDry

The thing that is funny is all the Ute fans who are bragging about how the Utes will enter the PAC12 while USC and some of the other teams are down, thus giving them a good chance to compete for a conference title and rose bowl appearance. Wouldn't you rather be entering the conference when the teams are at their peak so you can say you are competing against the best? Same with BYU, Ute fans just want to point out how bad BYU is this year and then will go stutting around when they beat them like it was the national championship. 

Ute fans need to start living on their own merits. You have a great program, some good players, and have accomplished some great things. Let your program speak for itself. Beating a poor BYU team and reveling in it this year is not much of a statement.


----------



## jahan

HighNDry said:


> The thing that is funny is all the Ute fans who are bragging about how the Utes will enter the PAC12 while USC and some of the other teams are down, thus giving them a good chance to compete for a conference title and rose bowl appearance. Wouldn't you rather be entering the conference when the teams are at their peak so you can say you are competing against the best? Same with BYU, Ute fans just want to point out how bad BYU is this year and then will go stutting around when they beat them like it was the national championship.
> 
> Ute fans need to start living on their own merits. You have a great program, some good players, and have accomplished some great things. Let your program speak for itself. Beating a poor BYU team and reveling in it this year is not much of a statement.


Find me one person who is bragging about coming in when USC is down. You can't find one so quit making **** up. Second, I said and still stand by the fact that the Utes would be second best in the PAC-10 right now and I don't think it is out of the realm of possibility that they could even beat Oregon. It is not a slam on the PAC-10 it is more of a comment on how the Utes are that good. Anyways lets see how you and Riley can spin this one. o-|| :O•-:


----------



## HighNDry

I'm referring back when the announcement was first made. I listened to the radio sport talk shows and there was quite a few Ute fans that called in and said with USC down and the other teams not playing well, it was the "perfect" time to enter the PAC. That's where that comment came from. There's a very slim chance the Utes would beat Oregon this year--of course, that's what everyone said two years ago when they beat Alabama. I'm enough of a realist to know that any given team can beat another team if the stars line up just right. 

I guess we will know how good the Utes are after this weekend. I hope you are right and they are as good as you think they are.

. . . and there you go again bringing up BYU. Riley is out with an injury so he isn't doing much spinning for the Y right now! :lol:


----------



## jahan

I hope I am right also, LOL.


----------



## Riverrat77

HighNDry said:


> . . . and there you go again bringing up BYU. Riley is out with an injury so he isn't doing much spinning for the Y right now! :lol:


Not that I would..... where's that puke smiley? :lol: The Utes would be second best in the Pac 10 right now? Ummm no.... try fifth or sixth. I can name five teams right now that would roll them... in a heartbeat. They sure wouldn't be ranked 5th on the weight of a cupcake schedule to start the season.... that only happens with the media flavor of the month from this conference. :roll:


----------



## Riverrat77

orvis1 said:


> I think Ute fan bags on you because you have NEVER said the utes were a good team. *Entirely false.... I've said even as recently as this year that they're a good team. They're just not #5 good.... and thats pretty realistic.*Every time the win it is "they got lucky" or "they couldn't compete in a major conference" not wow they are a good team. *Did you actually even watch the Pitt or Air Force games? What about OSU and TCU two years ago? That wasn't because the Utes were so much better than their competition. 8) *This years Utes have not been tested and vegas liked the Utes by 6 last weekend and wow what happened? Vegas likes TCU by 6 this weekend so I bet we are in for a tight game. Remember how you were so in love with TCU*They got blown out by BSU? Did you even watch that game either? And you guys talk about me having a lack of reality?* last year when they got blown out by Boise State? I think I am pretty realistic, I say the Utes lose a close one at home next weekend then smack around ND like the little girls they are this year and take out their frustrations on BYU with a beat down. I would love to see them win and get a chance to rematch with Alabama again in a BCS game. I am just waiting to hear your next excuse if the Utes win the pac 12 how it was a "down year" or they got a "lucky call".


The Utes won't win the Pac 12 next year... but its what I totally expect to hear from almost everyone around here because to be honest, folks just don't know any better.... I'm convinced thats what it is... because I don't really want to think Ute fans are idiots.... not knowing any better is the only other reasonable alternative. 8) :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Not that I would..... where's that puke smiley? The Utes would be second best in the Pac 10 right now? Ummm no.... try fifth or sixth. I can name five teams right now that would roll them... in a heartbeat. They sure wouldn't be ranked 5th on the weight of a cupcake schedule to start the season.... that only happens with the media flavor of the month from this conference.


Who in the Pac 10 would roll the Utes in a heartbeat besides Oregon???? Your mighty Huskies? -_O- -_O- -_O-

Arizona, UCLA, CAL, Oregon ST, USC would all fall victims to the Utes.

Name your 5 that would roll the Utes?


----------



## HighNDry

So are you rooting for the Utes? I'm thinking of getting a hat for all the Utah teams and then wearing the one for the best team in the state each year. I can be a winner every year! Now let's see where did I put that Oregon Ducks hat? :shock:


----------



## jahan

HighNDry said:


> So are you rooting for the Utes? I'm thinking of getting a hat for all the Utah teams and then wearing the one for the best team in the state each year. I can be a winner every year! Now let's see where did I put that Oregon Ducks hat? :shock:


 :lol:

I think the better idea is to look for the best team in the state, then constantly bash on them and call them over rated, that is going to be my thing for now on. 8)

Riley, there is only one team in the PAC-10 that could be Utah right now and that is Oregon, USC and Arizona would give them a hell of a game, but the Utes would come out on top.


----------



## Chaser

You guys can throw in all the "would's" you want, but there is no way to know. The best way to compare is to look that their records and their ranking nationally. With both of those in mind, there are only 4, that's right, FOUR other teams in the country that SHOULD beat the Utes at this point. Its all irrelevant, unless of course the stars align and Utah gets to play Oregon in a BCS bowl. This saturday, we'll find out if one of those 4 teams can beat them.


----------



## HighNDry

I don't like the term over-rated. . .I'm an overly-rank guy myself--and you can ask my wife! _(O)_


----------



## Chaser

HighNDry said:


> I don't like the term over-rated. . .I'm an overly-rank guy myself--and you can ask my wife! _(O)_


 -_O- :O--O:


----------



## Riverrat77

coyoteslayer said:


> Who in the Pac 10 would roll the Utes in a heartbeat besides Oregon???? Your mighty Huskies? -_O- -_O- -_O-
> 
> Arizona, UCLA, CAL, Oregon ST, USC would all fall victims to the Utes.
> 
> Name your 5 that would roll the Utes?


If I had to lay some money down, I'd take Oregon, USC, Arizona, Stanford and probably UCLA to beat the Utes. UCLA could be interchangeable with Oregon State and they would be the only teams to keep it close. WSU, Washington (although I hate to admit it), ASU, and Cal would all be pretty easy prey for the Utes and you can probably throw Colorado in there too since there will be 12 teams. The five others, 10 point margin of victory at least.... if not more. Thats about how seriously I take the Utes based on how and who they've played so far. However, like High and Dry pointed out... its all speculation until next year anyway. We'll see how that works out too. I honestly don't expect much for at least three years and it could even be longer before they have more than a "spoiler" impact in the Pac 12.

Like I said, if they blow out Air Force and TCU, I'll drink the koolaid... but they've already failed on blowing out Air Force... and they even had five turnovers in their favor. We'll just have to see how Saturday goes... I hope they win but do I expect them to? Of course not... and nobody else really does either, unless you just think Utah could beat anybody anywhere, regardless of year, time, place, opponent or anything else that sane folks actually take into consideration. 8)


----------



## HighNDry

I'd liketo see Utah pounce on the frogs with foam and spittle shooting from their crazed mouths. I'd like to see some big hits that knock the horns off them frogs. 

One thing I wonder about is the name "Horned Frogs". Now, I've heard of horned toads but frogs? Them horned toads are from the hot desert south so is that what they really are? According to Chief Dan George, a horned toad can tell you which way to go (meaning which direction). I hear the horned toads are telling the Utes where to go. Hopefully, the Utes don't have handbaskets or it will be a long night.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Like I said, if they blow out Air Force and TCU, I'll drink the koolaid... but they've already failed on blowing out Air Force... and they even had five turnovers in their favor. We'll just have to see how Saturday goes... I hope they win but do I expect them to? Of course not... and nobody else really does either, unless you just think Utah could beat anybody anywhere, regardless of year, time, place, opponent or anything else that sane folks actually take into consideration.


The Utes has always struggled with AirForce so you can't really expect a blow out in order for the Utes to be good against them. Yes they made some mistakes.



> If I had to lay some money down, I'd take Oregon, USC, Arizona, Stanford and probably UCLA to beat the Utes. UCLA could be interchangeable with Oregon State and they would be the only teams to keep it close. WSU, Washington (although I hate to admit it), ASU, and Cal would all be pretty easy prey for the Utes and you can probably throw Colorado in there too since there will be 12 teams. The five others, 10 point margin of victory at least.... if not more. Thats about how seriously I take the Utes based on how and who they've played so far. However, like High and Dry pointed out... its all speculation until next year anyway. We'll see how that works out too. I honestly don't expect much for at least three years and it could even be longer before they have more than a "spoiler" impact in the Pac 12.


That Pac10 koolaid must be some powerful stuff if you believe those teams would beat the Utes. They aren't that great.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

o-|| MAN this is never going to end. I hate to see this on saturday night after the game.Somebody is going to get there feelings hurt.


----------



## coyoteslayer

Hopefully TCU will struggle like they did against CSU in the first half of the game. TCU only kicked two field goals. What do you think happened Riley? The bus was late so TCU had to recruit some substitutes until the 3rd Quarter until the real team got there? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

TCU was pretty weak on 3rd downs also.

TCU running backs might be short of breathe and suffer from altitude sickness this weekend. :lol:


----------



## HighNDry

dkhntrdstn said:


> o-|| MAN this is never going to end. I hate to see this on saturday night after the game.Somebody is going to get there feelings hurt.[/quote
> 
> We can't get hurt feelings. If TCU wins we can gloat because we can say "See told ya so. They are not as good as you thought." And then wait to gloat when the U trounces the Y. And if the U wins it's an automatic gloat because the U is as good as you claim.
> 
> Either way for a U fan it's a win/win because they will beat the Y this year and that always makes their season a success regardless of their record.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

HighNDry said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> 
> o-|| MAN this is never going to end. I hate to see this on saturday night after the game.Somebody is going to get there feelings hurt.[/quote
> 
> We can't get hurt feelings. If TCU wins we can gloat because we can say "See told ya so. They are not as good as you thought." And then wait to gloat when the U trounces the Y. And if the U wins it's an automatic gloat because the U is as good as you claim.
> 
> Either way for a U fan it's a win/win because they will beat the Y this year and that always makes their season a success regardless of their record.
Click to expand...

I agree.

Hey Riley I heard you. are really a BYU FAN.That why you hate Utah so much and the reason you got season tickets was because your friends wont get any BYU season ticket.


----------



## STEVO

:lol: Riley man .........Your on crack :lol: .You keep talking about being a "realist", but in reality the Utes have outscored anybody thats been put in front of them so far(No different then 2 years ago when they beat them). Whether its by 60 points or 3 points.... A win is a win. If you cant say the Utes can "possibly" win this game you have lost your mind. For the most part the past few years when the game counts, they show up to play. This year hasnt been any different (as you can see with the undefeated season) Witt has these guys pumped up and ready for this game, no questions!!!!!!!

This whole Oregon can beat anybody because they are #1, #2 is better than #3, ## is better than #5, Blah Blah Blah..... All that is complete bullcrap. You could realisticly take ANYBODY in the top 10, put them with any other team in the top 10 and they would have a good chance at beating them. Yes Oregon is good, but anybody else in the top 10 can compete if they also have a good day. Any team can slip up at any time also.


I guess with your mindset you could always take one of your purple washington shirts, turn it inside out and instantly become a Horned Frog. You might feel a little silly rushing the field in a purple shirt when the Utes beat em tho :mrgreen:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

> This whole Oregon can beat anybody because they are #1, #2 is better than #3, ## is better than #5, Blah Blah Blah..... All that is complete bullcrap. You could realisticly take ANYBODY in the top 10, put them with any other team in the top 10 and they would have a good chance at beating them. Yes Oregon is good, but anybody else in the top 10 can compete if they also have a good day. Any team can slip up at any time also.


Case in point: Boise St. has beaten Oregon twice in the last three years. Last year's Duck squad was not much different than this year's. Oregon is so good partly because they're loaded with experienced players, all of whom experienced a loss to Boise St. last year. Boise also has largely the same squad. That both teams are relatively the same as they were last year makes it tough for me to swallow that Oregon is somehow better now than Boise St. It was proven on the field that they weren't.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

Hey I beat Utah would kick the cowgirls a$$ this year. :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77

STEVO said:


> Whether its by 60 points or 3 points.... A win is a win. If you cant say the Utes can "possibly" win this game you have lost your mind. For the most part the past few years when the game counts, they show up to play. This year hasnt been any different (as you can see with the undefeated season) Witt has these guys pumped up and ready for this game, no questions!!!!!!!


Thats what fans from around here don't get... yeah, I guess its a big deal when all you have to look forward to is a game against a local rival every year. :roll: A win is not just a win... hasn't ever been, otherwise Utah would have won a national championship by now right? Ummm no. TCU is killin folks. Oregon is killin folks. Auburn is killin folks... hell, even BSU is killin folks. Is Utah killin folks? Not against anyone decent (Pitt, Air Force). Thats my point.... if they were just blowing good teams away, then oh my gosh, I'd be all about, "****, these guys are really pretty good!!!" Since they aren't I think all this #5 nonsense is basically a house of cards..... waiting for somebody to bring em down. They haven't even played the tough part of their schedule yet. Somebody on Facebook said that TCU hasn't played anyone tough.... ummm they play the same conference schedule Utah does and shut out two common opponents and win their games by an average score of 40-9. Thats more impressive than what Utah has done so far, so why does Utah get the same kind of credit? They certainly haven't earned it. Am I wrong in that? Maybe we just have different views of what is impressive and if that is so, it means Utah fans have really low expectations of their team apparently.


----------



## Riverrat77

dkhntrdstn said:


> Hey I beat Utah would kick the cowgirls **** this year. :lol:


Nice try... they can barely beat Pitt and Air Force.... they've got some work to do. Anyone that says otherwise clearly isn't watching the Ute games. The only one I've missed here is the CSU game because I was in Oregon.... you know, where they actually play good football. :roll:


----------



## dkhntrdstn

Riverrat77 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I beat Utah would kick the cowgirls **** this year. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try... they can barely beat Pitt and Air Force.... they've got some work to do. Anyone that says otherwise clearly isn't watching the Ute games. The only one I've missed here is the CSU game because I was in Oregon.... you know, where they actually play good football. :roll:
Click to expand...

No that was no try. that was just plane out awesome and funny as hell.


----------



## STEVO

You may want to re-check your facts about Auburn "killing" people. They have squeeked by in 5 games this season by a touchdown or less. Each team has their weaknesses. Utah weakness is and always has been Air Force. Lets face it, TCU hasnt excactly shut out the non conference teams they have played (TCU has weaknesses and I can guarantee you the Utes will use that to their advantage)They have blown out the other Mountain West teams they have played, But then again they havent played a team the caliber of the Utes yet this season... Same goes for Utah with TCU. Like I said before the Utes are famous for stepping it up in big games.... I dont see how this one is any different. They LOVE being the underdog in these types of situations.

In the comment of "Utah should be a Natl champ by now"?? That just goes to show how flawed the BCS is. In 08, the Utes were undefeated and they beat the team that was ranked #1 for the majority of the season....... by multiple scores. Any system that wasnt a complete chicken **** would have given them a game against Flordia for the NC, and I tend to believe they would have beat them that year. Everybody (not just fans, but other teams) say this years Utes team is better than the 08 team. Back then they won games when they counted. Some werent pretty , but regardless of who wins the game, in the end the non BCS team WILL get shafted again.


----------



## Riverrat77

I can't disagree with most of your last paragraph. The part I disagree with is that there were better teams than the 08 Utes that didn't get a shot either... even one loss teams. Until you can even out the competition level across the nation, the teams from weak conferences playing crap teams for a majority of the season don't deserve a shot... at anything. Right or wrong, thats my stance and it won't ever change. As awesome as I think TCU is this year, I don't think they deserve a national title shot unless they absolutely destroy Utah and continue to do so against other teams until the season is over. The rest of it... well, Oregon State has been the only team to keep it close with TCU (pretty good for a weak team in a weak conference right?) and the other decent non conference team they played... Baylor, got beat 45-10. Auburn's offense has been pretty well unstoppable. Their defense is questionable at times but playing SEC competition, they're plenty good for anything Utah could bring to the table.

I definitely agree the BCS is broken... think we need a playoff system but doubt we'll ever get it. Next year, Utah has a shot to get what they want without depending on some mercy votes to be justified in their BCS claim. I hope they take advantage.


----------



## GaryFish

First, I'll disagree with RR and point out that Utah has blasted every opponent (Except Pitt and Air Force) and done it impressively. Hanging what was it, 68 points on Iowa State on the road - the same Iowa State that beat Texas at Texas the next week? I gotta say, the utes have been impressive much of the year. Most has come against bad teams, but some against half-decent teams. So I'll give that to the utes.

But for Utah getting up for big games, I'm not sure the evidence points that way. Last year, the utes bombed both big games of the year - when it really counted the most. They got whiped up and down the field against TCU and choked in OT against their rival. Both with the same QB they have this year. So one could say that Wynn is 0-2 in big games against quality opponents, and that really can't be refuted. 

As for "do the utes belong at #5" and that question. My take is that we don't know. The pre-season polls are a shot in the dark at best. But after a 14 week season, with every team playing 12-13 games, things work themselves out. Remember that weekly rankings are how things SEEM right now - nothing definiative. They are a work in progress. Heck, BYU got ranked in week 2 for heck sake, and we know that was wrong. And much as I hate the system, I'm not sure that by the end of the year, it isn't that far off of where it should be. By then we've learned that Texas and Florida aren't in the top 25 of anything this year. (makes me smile). We will have learned that the SEC has a new king of the mountain, and that Oregon has clear hold on the Pac-10 now. And Nebraska will probably win the Big-12 in their farewell tour. The games play things out. So do the utes deserve #5 right now? I don't know. But as long as they haven't lost, I can't make a strong case for them NOT deserving it. Then again, if I were to go down the list of ranked teams, my guess is Vegas would have them as underdog to more than 4 other teams in the country.


----------



## Riverrat77

Is Texas a good opponent? Does anyone beating Texas make them a good team this year? I don't think ISU is anything special Gary so I don't consider them a quality opponent just because of what conference they're affiliated with. If they had beaten Texas last year and then Utah hung 68 on them, I would be all sorts of impressed and so would everyone else. I totally agree with your last sentence.... and thats why all the hype about them being number 5 bugs me so bad I guess. Its also why I don't give them a lot of credit for the ranking I think is undeserved.


----------



## GaryFish

But Texas is one of the "elite" program in the country that everyone points to. So down year or not, any team that beats them will have instant respect - like beating Florida, THE Ohio State, USC, or Oklahoma. It is beating a reputation more than reality. Much as I hate the utahutes, they have looked quite impressive against most of their opponents, and beat those where they've looked less impressive. 

In my opinion, if we really wanted an accurate, void of emotion, reality based poll, it should be done by those establishing the betting lines in Vegas. Let them order the teams based on the concept of "who would you favor if these two teams played head to head this week." For instance, is there any team that right now, would be favored in a head-to-head match against Oregon? Auburn? If those two played RIGHT now, where would Vegas put the line?


----------



## Riverrat77

I think it should also figure in neutral field situations. If this game wasn't at Utah or TCU.... how would the game swing? Home field is definitely an advantage, especially in college football so at least the Utes will have that going for them. It'll be interesting for sure..... If TCU isn't dialed in, it'll be a long game but Utah will have to play perfect I think to have a chance. They screw up just a little bit and TCU has shown they'll definitely take advantage. We'll see.... I do think it'll be a good game. Hell, I'll probably DVR it just because... even though I'll be in the stands.

Oh, and I agree with you about most times in a down year, you're fighting a reputation as well as an opponent if you're usually one of the best teams in the country.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> I think it should also figure in neutral field situations. If this game wasn't at Utah or TCU.... how would the game swing? Home field is definitely an advantage, especially in college football so at least the Utes will have that going for them. It'll be interesting for sure..... If TCU isn't dialed in, it'll be a long game but Utah will have to play perfect I think to have a chance. They screw up just a little bit and TCU has shown they'll definitely take advantage. We'll see.... I do think it'll be a good game. Hell, I'll probably DVR it just because... even though I'll be in the stands.
> 
> Oh, and I agree with you about most times in a down year, you're fighting a reputation as well as an opponent if you're usually one of the best teams in the country.


TCU cannot make any mistakes either otherwise they will fall victim to the Utes. TCU didn't look good in the first half of the CSU game. THey only put up 6 points in 30 minutes against a bad CSU team. They looked horrible in the first half so even TCU has bad starts. The Utes hasn't really had any extremely bad quarters this year.

Who has TCU beaten this year that really makes then stand out as being good? They have taken care of all their opponents like the Utes have, but the Utes have a higher point average against the same caliber of teams.

I believe Utes Defense will give Andy Dalton all that he can handle. Wynn only played one game last year before playing TCU. He has a lot more experience this year. I believe he's better than the copper top.


----------



## GaryFish

The ute defense will give Dalton all he can handle? Really? Like they did last year, with what was it, 6 NFL bound players? Utah's front 7 are VERY good so don't misinterpret here. Against the run, utah is exceptional. But their secondary is VERY suspect in the games I've seen. Dalton will handle things just fine. 

I agree with you though Slayer - neither TCU or utah have any game they can point to and say "we can beat good teams" because neither has played one.


----------



## Riverrat77

That can certainly be said for Utah. TCU smoked Baylor who coincidentally is ranked 21st in the country right now. Not bad for a team that was a historical doormat in the Big 12. I think Utah's D will have its hands full with all facets of the TCU game, both down the field on passing routes and in the trenches. Dalton will do just fine.... and I don't think TCU's run game will get shut down as easily as Gary thinks. 8) Utah isn't going to get five turnovers to help them escape this game and honestly, the two close games they've won have been dependent on untimely mistakes from the other teams.... things that TCU isn't prone to do. It'll be a good game but TCU won't make enough mistakes for Utah to win it.


----------



## Riverrat77

Any of you guys going up for the all night tailgate? I won't be up there till first thing in the morning but apparently Utah is having a bunch of different lots open for an all night party to get ready for Gameday in the morning.


----------



## Comrade Duck

Over the years I have found myself cheering against the Utes in these type of big games and seems like each year they disappoint me. Somehow they find a way to win (OSU, TCU, Alabama, Pitt). My gut tells me that this year won't be any different. I would like nothing more than to see the Utes show up and lay an egg and get rolled by the Frogs, that way as to not have to endure a 3rd year of Ute fans and a BCS bowl (who else on their schedule will really beat them?), but the fact is the Utes have a great program and should be very competitive against TCU. I think it is going to be a close game with the Utes once again finding a way to win. I hope I'm wrong. 

Shane


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Over the years I have found myself cheering against the Utes in these type of big games and seems like each year they disappoint me. Somehow they find a way to win (OSU, TCU, Alabama, Pitt). My gut tells me that this year won't be any different. I would like nothing more than to see the Utes show up and lay an egg and get rolled by the Frogs, that way as to not have to endure a 3rd year of Ute fans and a BCS bowl (who else on their schedule will really beat them?), but the fact is the Utes have a great program and should be very competitive against TCU. I think it is going to be a close game with the Utes once again finding a way to win. I hope I'm wrong.


Maybe someday you will become a fan of the Utes.


----------



## GaryFish

coyoteslayer said:


> Maybe someday you will become a fan of the Utes.


Yea. Once they enter the Pac-12 and are going 7-5, there will be plenty of room on the bandwagon. ;-)


----------



## coyoteslayer

LOL I believe they will win a lot more games than 7 Garyfish. The Pac 12 won't be that rough for the Utes. MWC teams have a better winning record against the PAC teams right? Also with the AQ now under the Utes belt with more money coming into the program then the Utes can built a better team. Imagine a better team than they already have. WOW.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Though they have a good team, I think it would be fairly miraculous for Utah to win Saturday.

On a lighter note, what flavor of distilled petroleum is on the huffing menu for Ute fans this weekend?


----------



## coyoteslayer

> On a lighter note, what flavor of distilled petroleum is on the huffing menu for Ute fans this weekend?


The same thing you have been sucking on the last several months.


----------



## HighNDry

So are you saying money will buy better players? Isn't that what got USC in trouble? o-||


----------



## GaryFish

HighNDry said:


> So are you saying money will buy better players? Isn't that what got USC in trouble? o-||


It won't buy better players, but it will buy better hookers. And that will attract better players. AND help the economy! Its a Win-Win!

Slayer - saying the utes won't go 7-5 makes it clear you've never followed Pac-10 football. Every team goes 7-5 every so often, and most of the league does it every year. Even the mightiest of Pac-10 teams have their off years. Which makes it an interesting league to follow. There will be very good years there - 10-11 wins. And there will be lots of mediocre years - 6-8 wins. That is how it is in the better leagues. It wasn't that many years ago BYU was running circles around Oregon in the Vegas Bowl. How different is Oregon AND BYU this year? VERY. Its taken the utes their entire history to put together four 10-win seasons, playing in leagues like the WAC and MWC. And you think they'll string them together in the Pac-12? That is beyond delusional- that's just plain ignorant!


----------



## coyoteslayer

Well we see Garyfish how well the Utes fair in the Pac 12. I don't care what other teams in the Pac 10 have done. They aren't the Utes. Garyfish I have seen you eat more crow than most people on here so your words don't mean a lot. :lol: :lol: The Utes wouldn't finish the season 7-5 if they were in the Pac 12 right now, would they? The Utes are getting a lot better. Coach Whit knows have to turn good players into talented players.

It will be awhile before your "Hooker Cougars" have a 10 win season again.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

CS, have you ever had a court appointed mental evaluation?


----------



## GaryFish

Get back to me about your utes winning 10 games in consecutive seasons when they've actually done it more than once. If they can't do it in the WAC/MWC, why on earth do you think they'll do it in the Pac12? Seriously. And while I hate utah with the best of them, ALL my comments about them going to the Pac12 have been supportive and positive. And I'd dare say, I'm maybe the only utehater here that actually thinks they'll do well in the Pac12 and will compete for the conference title NEXT YEAR! But lets be realistic. Top to bottom, it is a far better league than the MWC. As bad as my Cougars are this year, they are still going to finish 3rd in the league because the MWC is THAT crappy. AND - I would with confidence, assert that were your utes in the Pac-10 the past 6 years - there would be no undefeated seasons, though they would have one Rose Bowl ('04 when USC played in the title game). 

As for this year's ute team - they appear to be very good. I've been very complimentary of them all year. The only weakness I see in their team is in the secondary, and it really hasn't been tested by anyone yet. IF TCU exploits anything on Saturday, it will be the secondary.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> CS, have you ever had a court appointed mental evaluation?


How many times do I have to tell you Treehugger I will be in Colorado deer hunting so you can ask someone else to drive you there. So quit asking already. Please ask someone else.

I hope your evaluation goes well for your family sake, but I'm sorry I will be busy.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> As for this year's ute team - they appear to be very good. I've been very complimentary of them all year. The only weakness I see in their team is in the secondary, and it really hasn't been tested by anyone yet. IF TCU exploits anything on Saturday, it will be the secondary.


Or the secondary will surprise you.


----------



## GaryFish

It just might. You are right. It just might surprise me. Their performance against Air Force and Pitt though - have me very suspect. And that freak Curley for TCU - he is the real deal of receivers. He could go to 30 different NFL teams RIGHT NOW and be the best receiver on the roster. I nearly wept as he obliterated both Utah and BYU last year. That dude is freaky good. And with a senior QB throwing - it has me worried for the ute secondary.


----------



## Riverrat77

And special teams.... Kerley is basically the same type of player as Shaky. I don't know that either one will get the ball kicked right at them all day Saturday. It would be stupid of either team to do so.



coyoteslayer said:


> I don't care what other teams in the Pac 10 have done. They aren't the Utes. Garyfish I have seen you eat more crow than most people on here so your words don't mean a lot. :lol: :lol: The Utes wouldn't finish the season 7-5 if they were in the Pac 12 right now, would they? The Utes are getting a lot better. Coach Whit knows have to turn good players into talented players.
> 
> It will be awhile before your "Hooker Cougars" have a 10 win season again.


Are you serious with this? You don't care what other teams in the Pac 10 do because they're not the Utes? Well, thank freakin God, otherwise they'd be a major conference with no championships to their name if they were going to be "like the Utes". :roll: Next year when the Utes are struggling to win more than five games, I am going to remember that nobody else in the Pac 12 matters because they're "not the Utes". :? If nothing else, you're the one Utah fan that could actually make me like BYU for a weekend.


----------



## coyoteslayer

Riverrat I'm not in love with the Pac 10 like you. You have been drinking their spicy koolaid.



> Next year when the Utes are struggling to win more than five games,


 -_O- In your dreams buddy. You talk a lot of sh*t but history has shown your wrong 90% of the time.



> If nothing else, you're the one Utah fan that could actually make me like BYU for a weekend.


Then come out of the closet then.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> It just might. You are right. It just might surprise me. Their performance against Air Force and Pitt though - have me very suspect. And that freak Curley for TCU - he is the real deal of receivers. He could go to 30 different NFL teams RIGHT NOW and be the best receiver on the roster. I nearly wept as he obliterated both Utah and BYU last year. That dude is freaky good. And with a senior QB throwing - it has me worried for the ute secondary.


Everyone thinks that TCU is going to win. It was the same before the Alabama game, but we all know what happened during that game. The Utes shocked a lot of people.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> And special teams.... Kerley is basically the same type of player as Shaky. I don't know that either one will get the ball kicked right at them all day Saturday. It would be stupid of either team to do so


Kerley the frog can't even lace up Shaky's boots. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77

coyoteslayer said:


> And special teams.... Kerley is basically the same type of player as Shaky. I don't know that either one will get the ball kicked right at them all day Saturday. It would be stupid of either team to do so
> 
> 
> 
> Kerley the frog can't even lace up Shaky's boots. :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Wow... you really are an idiot and this proves you have absolutely no clue. All you'd have to do is watch Sportscenter to get one.... because I know you wouldn't put forth the effort to look any further. It might actually mean you'd choke on your own crap. :roll: Between the two fo them, as far as special teams returns for the last couple seasons, they've been one and two, alternating with each other, apparently in the MWC, not nationally. One is definitely not any better than the other... but they've both been dangerous for opponents.

Because I'm positive you don't have the first clue about looking up anything for yourself, I did a little research. This is what gives folks credibility... you ought to look into it.

Kerley:
Kickoff returns this year: 16 for 450 yds / 28.13 yard per return average.
Kickoffs last year: 18 for 479 / 26.61 yard per return average
Punt returns this year: 22 for 279 yds / 13.50 yard per return average.
Punt returns last year: 39 for 563 yds / 14.44 yard per return average

Shaky:

Kick returns this year: 9 for 217 yds / 24.11 yard per return average
Kick returns last year: 22 for 543 yds / 24.68 yard per return average
Punt returns this year: 24 for 560 yds / 23.33 yard per return average
Punt returns last year: 13 for 123 yds / 9.46 yard per return average

Says he didn't play three of the games last year apparently but it appears this year and last, Kerley has better averages while Shaky had a couple categories with more total yards. As far as kick returns and punt returns, they've swapped places but thats really it. Not bad for a "frog" not being able to tie somebody's boots. :?


----------



## Riverrat77

coyoteslayer said:


> *Riverrat I'm not in love with the Pac 10 like you*. You have been drinking their spicy koolaid. *Then you better get that way, because thats where your Utes are going to go to hide their face for several seasons.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next year when the Utes are struggling to win more than five games,
> 
> 
> 
> -_O- In your dreams buddy. You talk a lot of sh*t but history has shown your wrong 90% of the time. *I think you're confusing the two of us. The things I say I can usually back up with some sort of research. You think the Utes are the best just because you like them... which carries absolutely no wieght with anyone around here, including your fellow Ute fans.*
> 
> [quote:386gpxqn]If nothing else, you're the one Utah fan that could actually make me like BYU for a weekend.
Click to expand...

Then come out of the closet then.*There's no coming out of the closet to be done. That should show you how much I despise you and your completely clueless commentary on anything and everything regarding BYU and Utah and has absolutely nothing to do with whether I like either team. I hate BYU with every fiber of my being, but rather than be associated with fans like you, I'd even wear a BYU jersey to the tailgate party if I knew you would be in attendance.*[/quote:386gpxqn]


----------



## Chaser

You two are just pissing into the wind. I learned not to do that long ago. Let's just wait to see what tomorrow holds, shall we? And after that, we can see what the rest of the season holds, and then next year we can see just how well/poorly the Utes do in the Pac12. Until then, you guys are butting heads for the sake of butting heads. Nobody wins. Both of you need to go hunting!


----------



## Riverrat77

Chaser said:


> Both of you need to go hunting!


Tonight (for a doe) and tomorrow (for ducks). We've still got time yet.... I noticed there was no response to somebody actually doing some research. That tells me all I need to know. :shock: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77

On another note....I think its awesome that Herby just admitted the only way a non aq makes it into the championship game is if Oregon loses. Out of the three remaining ranked teams... he likes BSU to get in if Oregon can't make it. Good call Herbie!!!  -O|o- 

Boy the boos rang loud when he said that.... I just chuckled because it wasn't unexpected. Respect who?


----------



## Yonni

it's all about (un)realistic expectations


----------



## Riverrat77

Yonni said:


> it's all about (un)realistic expectations


Yep... I agree. It was a good run of 21 straight at home... but even the Gameday crew thinks it ends today... well, two out of three anyway. When I saw Swoop running around with his outfit on... I knew who Corso was taking. Hope you're right old man. I've got two cases of beer coming if TCU gets it done. :lol:


----------



## mikevanwilder

Well RR hope you got your beer! Do you get a bonus case for that beat down?


----------



## Riverrat77

LOL... I don't know Mike. I doubt it on the bonus case.... I almost didn't bother to watch the fourth quarter and actually didn't watch most of it because I took my daughter out scouting for ducks. I'm sure it wasn't any more pretty than the first three. My buddy Brad who is a die hard Ute fan is probably sick to his stomach about it... he was sure that the Utes would put up a good fight.... I actually kinda feel bad for the guy.


----------



## jahan

I will be the first to admit, Riley was square on. Utah was ranked too high and TCU is that good. This Utah team reminds me of 2008 BYU team, had an easy schedule and then when they actually played someone (TCU) they got beat. TCU was just a better team, in EVERY position. They are more athletic, faster, and just plain and simple better. They are a good team, but TCU is a great team. If they don't play for the NC, it is a crying shame. Oh well, I became numb after the first 10 mins, LOL. At least my Aggies won, hahaha.


----------



## GaryFish

So, Wynn is now 0-3 in big games. Huh.


----------



## Huge29

GaryFish said:


> So, Wynn is now 0-3 in big games. Huh.


I would give him 1-3 with the bowl game.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Wow... you really are an idiot and this proves you have absolutely no clue.


I was being sarcastic.


----------



## GaryFish

Well Slayer, all I gotta say is "tough one." I'm not going to pile on or any of that. Just a tough one.


----------



## Riverrat77

coyoteslayer said:


> Wow... you really are an idiot and this proves you have absolutely no clue.
> 
> 
> 
> I was being sarcastic.
Click to expand...

Unlike Gary, I won't let you off the hook that easily... No you weren't and every other college football fan on this forum knows it. Does it shock me that this is your response? No. 8)


----------



## GaryFish

Well, I had to pile on a little with some motivational posters in the other thread.


----------



## jahan

Hey Gary, it is fair game, that is a fun part about being a fan is giving your rival fans some crap.


----------



## GaryFish

My deal if I'm a utahute fan isn't that they got beat. Its that they quit. My little league football team was down by like 8 TDs in their final game. The refs asked if we wanted to stop under the "mercy rule." So I called time out and asked my team what they wanted to do - that the refs gave us that option. Without exception, they wanted to keep fighting. They got scored on twice more, but they went out fighting. And I respect the heck out of that. I'm totally OK with my team losing, as long as they leave it all on the field. If you give it your best shot and get beat by a better team, that is one thing. But if you quit, even when getting soundly beat - that is another.


----------



## jahan

GaryFish said:


> My deal if I'm a utahute fan isn't that they got beat. Its that they quit. My little league football team was down by like 8 TDs in their final game. The refs asked if we wanted to stop under the "mercy rule." So I called time out and asked my team what they wanted to do - that the refs gave us that option. Without exception, they wanted to keep fighting. They got scored on twice more, but they went out fighting. And I respect the heck out of that. I'm totally OK with my team losing, as long as they leave it all on the field. If you give it your best shot and get beat by a better team, that is one thing. But if you quit, even when getting soundly beat - that is another.


What gives you the impression they quit? I was at the game, I didn't see quit in them, I did from some of the fans, but not from the players, at least a majority of them. They scored in the fourth quarter, how is that giving up. Also they didn't put in their second string tell well past half way through the fourth and the Utes never put in their second string. They obviously weren't ready to play, but to say they quit is a very bad assessment IMO.


----------



## Riverrat77

GaryFish said:


> Well, I had to pile on a little with some motivational posters in the other thread.


Great work my friend... those were quite demotivational. :lol:


----------



## GaryFish

I guess your assessment was different than Gunthers - a guy that knows the program far better than any of us here. I was merely posting what he said in the post-game thing on 1280. The look on the players during/after the game said "quit" all the way. 

As for the late score, Asiata still hasn't crossed the goal line. His knee was down at the 3. That was a charity job from the refs. The replay from 3-4 different angles in slow motion showed he was down and the ref muffed it. At that point, it wasn't worth undoing and admitting they screwed up.


----------



## HighNDry

You sure it was the refs or did the replay review booth signal down not to review it. They had a conspiracy similar to that down at Provo this year. Little home cooking to at least keep it from being a shut out maybe? :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish

I think Utah would have scored on the next play or three, but he definatly didn't score on THAT play.


----------



## GaryFish

Forget your team loyalties for just a second. Take a look at these pics. If these were "the other team", what would you say about it?
[attachment=3:3n1rrqyq]quittingute1.jpg[/attachment:3n1rrqyq]
[attachment=2:3n1rrqyq]quittingute2.jpg[/attachment:3n1rrqyq]
[attachment=1:3n1rrqyq]quittingute3.jpg[/attachment:3n1rrqyq]
[attachment=0:3n1rrqyq]whitt.jpg[/attachment:3n1rrqyq]


----------



## jahan

GaryFish said:


> I guess your assessment was different than Gunthers - a guy that knows the program far better than any of us here. I was merely posting what he said in the post-game thing on 1280. The look on the players during/after the game said "quit" all the way.
> 
> As for the late score, Asiata still hasn't crossed the goal line. His knee was down at the 3. That was a charity job from the refs. The replay from 3-4 different angles in slow motion showed he was down and the ref muffed it. At that point, it wasn't worth undoing and admitting they screwed up.


I listened to Gunther all the way home after the game, well over an hour, and not once did I hear him say the Utes quit. Maybe he said it on his show with Jan, but he didn't make any excuses for them, but there was no mention of quitting.

As far as the touchdown goes, I agree it was a charity thing. There was actually a couple of plays that they just kind of let slide. One off the top of my head was an obvious pass interference against the Utes and they just let it go.

BTW Gunther is freaking hilarious, I enjoy the red and blue show with him and Jan.

Your pictures show a shell shocked team, they got their asses handed to them. What do you expect a bunch of high fives and grab ass? If I saw any picture other than them in disappointment I would be pissed. I am sure they couldn't wait for that game to be over.


----------



## GaryFish

It was a tough day. I had that day last year in LaVell Edwards Stadium. Twice - once with TCU and once with Florida State. So I feel your pain. So I was a little reluctant to pile on much. But with some prodding.... ;-) . Gunther is great - even for a Ute! Freaking hillarious. His quit talk was about two hours after the game - as I was running errands and listening. 

Its a new week though. Time to focus on South Bend and NBC coverage for you. And CSU and the MTN for us. Oh goody. Colorado State is a whole new level of suckatude. I guess Notre Dame is too, but at least the game will have good production quality. Dang I hate the MTN. I will be so glad to be done with it next year!


----------



## jahan

Gary your fine, you should pile on after all not many held back on BYU last year. Have you noticed the loudest Ute fan went extinct, LOL.


----------



## GaryFish

I think he was in Colorado?0 on a deer hunt this weekend. I'll give it to him for a travel day. Besides, you see that buck he shot? Definatly beats watching that game.


----------



## jahan

No I didn't where did he post it up?


----------



## GaryFish

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=19568&start=160
Page 17 of the "Pics - Big Game With a Firearm - Bring It On!" thread.


----------



## HighNDry

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/home/50632 ... n.html.csp

Wow, maybe he won't get in as much trouble because he drank the beer then fired the gun. I'm sure if he would have poured the beer on somebody and then fired the gun he would really be in trouble.


----------



## Riverrat77

The awesome part of that was all in the comments section.... 

"I was walking around in a white and purple jersey and got hit with a Jordan Wynn pass". :lol: 

"I'll bet his yard really hates him and all other Ute fans right now. " -_O-


----------



## GaryFish

> "I was walking around in a white and purple jersey and got hit with a Jordan Wynn pass". :lol:


See, now I know someone is lying. The pass never made it past the line of scrimmage. It was knocked down.


----------

